# Great News: Hayes Deal Will be Reached/ Brooks Inks Rookie Deal



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> While the Rockets have made little progress in chasing a new power forward in free agency, they moved Friday toward keeping last season's starter.
> 
> Rockets general manager Daryl Morey and player agent Calvin Andrews, who represents Rockets forward Chuck Hayes, said after their initial meeting that they were confident that an agreement would be reached for Hayes to return.
> 
> ...


We are keeping Hayes like expected. 

Also Morey says that we are not likely to sign any other team's free agent. Trades are more likely at this point.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Great News: Hayes Deal Will be Reached*



> The Houston Rockets on Saturday signed guard Aaron Brooks - the 26th overall selection in the 2007 draft - to a multi-year contract.
> 
> Terms were not disclosed.


Link

I don't think this deserves a thread of its own, so I'll just post it here.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Great News: Hayes Deal Will be Reached*

We will see how great the news is once the contract amount and terms are announced. As long as Chuck's contract is something around 2 years 900k per season with a team option 3rd year and Brook's contract is 3 or 4 years around at 500K per year then I'm OK with it.

Pleased to see Morey contacted Darko and PJ Brown's agents. Even if we rent PJ for a year that would be good.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Great News: Hayes Deal Will be Reached*

big woopty doo over here in my opinion.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Great News: Hayes Deal Will be Reached*

bah, we could basically see this one coming. nothing new but still great news.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Great News: Hayes Deal Will be Reached*

Oh we won't be signing Carl Landry yet. Oh well. Don't matter.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Great News: Hayes Deal Will be Reached*



jdiggidy said:


> We will see how great the news is once the contract amount and terms are announced. As long as Chuck's contract is something around 2 years 900k per season with a team option 3rd year and Brook's contract is 3 or 4 years around at 500K per year then I'm OK with it.
> 
> Pleased to see Morey contacted Darko and PJ Brown's agents. Even if we rent PJ for a year that would be good.


brooks is a first round draft pick, his salary is already set in the 800K-900K range


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Great News: Hayes Deal Will be Reached*

Good news but not surprising.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yay...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

haha c'mon guys this is good news. The FA market sucks this season so I don't really expect any big additions. We're stuck the way we are for now guys, Yao and McGrady.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Brooks signed a 2.02 million 2 year deal. link

If you only pay Chuck 900k this year, he won't be playing in Houston. Someone will pay him more than that for more than 2 years.

Landry will prove he's worth signing at Summer League I suspect.

But keep in mind, the Rockets already have 14 contract players on the books. Adding Brooks makes 15. Someone is going to have to be traded before too long.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> But keep in mind, the Rockets already have 14 contract players on the books. Adding Brooks makes 15. Someone is going to have to be traded before too long.


Sura and JLIII should be on their way out.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think brooks signed a 1.7 million dollar deal since thats the set scale for the 26th pick. that is also the amount the chronicle is reporting in my RSS feed and that yahoo is reporting


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i think brooks signed a 1.7 million dollar deal since thats the set scale for the 26th pick. that is also the amount the chronicle is reporting in my RSS feed and that yahoo is reporting


What's the address for the RSS feed? I would like to add it to my feedreader  I was just repeating what was in the Chron article I linked to.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

feed://feeds.chron.com/houstonchronicle/spbkbkn
the chronicle article might be reporting 2.02 million because of a signing bonus, but i havent heard anything about that (i'm not even sure if rookie's can get signing bonuses) so i'm really not sure.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks PO! Appreciate the link


----------

